# FS: Burton Fader Snowboard Boots.



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2005)

Burton Fader Snowboard Boots which are like new.  Mens size 11.  Blue/burgandy color.  A steal at this asking price:  $35.  Act fast.  

PM for more info and pics.


----------

